# game-voice aktivieren?



## goggaga (7. August 2002)

hallo!
...habe mir vor kurzem ein headset zugelegt und mir die gamevoice shared software aus`m netz gezogen. ich weiß zwar, daß ich eine ip-adresse/port und passwort eingeben soll aber weiß der geier wo ich das zeug eintragen soll...kann mir jemand auf die sprünge helfen?
:| -schon mal "danke"! im voraus...

-gogaga-


----------



## AKM<2b> (8. August 2002)

R doch mal TFM ...

http://www.gamevoice.com/support/gvs_support/GVS_help/gvshare_toc.htm

Ich hoffe doch das das die Software ist die du meintest...
Das ding ist unmittelbar mit dem MS Messenger verknüpft. also addest du ein kontakt zu gamevoice isser auch im Messenger. Na lies dir einfach mal durch

2b


----------



## goggaga (8. August 2002)

*gv1.5 v.*

...vielen dank"2b"!

mein problem hat sich mittlerweile erledigt. brauchte nur die neue gv1.5 version downloaden und da kam ich sofort mit klar!!!...
...trotzdem vielen dank für die massage !!!

-gogaga-


----------

